# Offshore Friday?



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got the day off. Been catching too many reds and trout; would like to fish the big blue sea. Anyone have room? 

In wake of last weeks "pitching in" thread, i'll putt 100's on the table before we leave. You can give me my change at the dock after we fuel up.

Will drive from Sabine to 'Gorda. Overnighter is OK too.

John


----------



## deerboy (Jun 4, 2009)

We are going offshore on saturday and sunday this weekend. Meet in Port O'connor tomorrow pm. spend the night get up early, head out. We have a 26' glacier bay and usually run out around 40 miles. We actually need a few extra people on board so if you have a friend, bring em. Cost = $200/day which includes everything - lodging, fuel, food and drink - you bring your own fishing equipment. let me know ASAP. I will send you a PM with my phone #


----------

